
Loux/JS-Kit CEO: Twitter killed comments - HoneyAndSilicon
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/comments_dead_twitter_holds_smoking_gun.php
======
simonw
"Loux took the opportunity to introduce Echo - his new product that allows
publishers to embed a simple JavaScript widget and aggregate social media and
blog dialogue from across the web." - Gosh, I wonder if that was a a factor in
declaring the death of comments...

------
joshu
The comment needs to die. Think about it - why should what you have to say
become property of the publisher, to be abused/twisted/moderated?

------
pibefision
I think this is hype. Comments occurs when you have community, and they area
more valuable here than in Twitter/Facebook.

Also, it's very difficult to have a focused conversation on twitter.

------
dan_the_welder
Uh oh!

I hope they don't find out about HN.....

------
timmaah
"This means that all of the related posts from Twitter,....."

How does this work with all the url shortening services?

